# American Ambulance in Fresno



## Fire51 (Jan 3, 2017)

Does anyone have any information on American ambulance in Fresno Ca. Shifts, management/partners, ect..? I've heard they are very busy and it's great experience, I'm interviewing next week for emt and want to get my paramedic there and experience. Thanks for any info.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2017)

No idea about management and partners. They're how I stumbled across Hall. By all accounts a very reputable, and solid service.

They, like us, respond with pretty much all BLS fire departments. I believe their outfit is much bigger as they cover 2 counties (Fresno and Kings) within the CCEMSA.

They get nifty quarter zip pullover sweaters, and ball caps, drive and entire Sprinter fleet, and have their own HEMS ops with 2? Full time helicopters and a FW (I believe their vendor, Rogers, is turning it over to Air Methods soon though). As far as I know they supply the flight paramedics and nurses, and the vendor supplies the pilots and aircrafts.

They have a mixture of shifts, and I want to say they split 24's and 12's, or did in the past. I think all or most new-hires start in Fresno, but with seniority can bid out to other areas in Fresno or Kings County.

Their protocols are very, um, structured? Or were last time I checked (almost a decade ago). About all I know, though.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

Kinda surprised my pal VentMonkey didn't attempt to recruit you to the Kern County Cult (Hall ambulance) since you're inquiring about a Fresno ambulance company, practically in Kern Co's backyard.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Kinda surprised my pal VentMonkey didn't attempt to recruit you to the Kern County Cult (Hall ambulance) since you're inquiring about a Fresno ambulance company, practically in Kern Co's backyard.


Guess I just figured I'd let the OP do his own homework for a change.

My paramedic preceptor worked at American in the 90's and said it was indeed a great place for experience, and also encouraged me to apply. Being 2 hours closer to our families now with the same type of experience, calls, and an owner who's got to be the most respected in the state in regards to the ambulance industry has worked out just fine for my family and I.

#ShamelessCultPlug


----------



## NPO (Feb 4, 2017)

SADDLE UP BOYS!
@VentMonkey
@codebru
@gonefishing

American Ambulance is a strong ambulance company currently on hard times, as are many ambulance services. 

They are currently offering a VERY attractive recruitment package and just increased paramedic starting salary.

Your schedule is 48 hours per week. This will start out as 4 12s per week, but with enough seniority you can increase that to include up to 1 24 hour shift per week. Yes. One. They do their schedule weird. You don't bid a single shift, you bid a set of shifts. You bid for a shift on a specific week day, as long as the hours equal 48. For example you may want to work a 12 Monday, Wednesday and a 24 Saturday. It also means you can work various times each day, with a different partner each of the days. It's quite cumbersome to me, but maybe the people working there have a system figured out. 

They are the primary ALS provider for their area, and as mentioned, they cover a large area. FD only responds to priority 1 calls, and BLS is now allowed to respond to some priority 3 calls (code 2 911). Late last year they allowed them to respond to psych calls, and prior to that no 911 calls.

They also have their STAR team which is trained in TCC and rescue including swift water and stuff. It sounds pretty cool, but I've heard they don't actually get utilized much, and they are run just like a normal 911 car. But the training would be cool! 

They have been having trouble with staffing for several months following a mass exodus of senior medics after some internal issues last year. 

Source: partners brother is a dispatcher there

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 4, 2017)

Everyones on hard times for emts and paramedics lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Feb 4, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Everyones on hard times for emts and paramedics lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


We don't seem to have a shortage of EMTs, just medics. And in a few months when our latest academy finishes, we will have ~20 more EMTs.







Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 4, 2017)

In no rush to move to "a bigger Bakersfield", and 2-3 hours further from civilization, aka LA, aka, the rest of the world.


----------



## NPO (Feb 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> In no rush to move to "a bigger Bakersfield", and 2-3 hours further from civilization, aka LA, aka, the rest of the world.


But think of all of the reasons to move there!

No really. Think of them. And let me know when you come up with something. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 4, 2017)

NPO said:


> But think of all of the reasons to move there!
> 
> No really. Think of them. And let me know when you come up with something.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Semi improved air quality?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 4, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Semi improved air quality?


Uhhh try equally bad if not worse. It was how I found Bako, happenstance. Haven't regretted it one bit.


----------



## Fire51 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the info guys. I got hired with them! I start orientation next week! They've been helpful with everything so far and have been very welcoming.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 4, 2017)

I take it that I would find transitioning to CCEMSA protocols a challenge coming from "I just gave ketamine on my own" Texas?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

Something to consider for people who don't want to move from LA, but still want to work in a First In 911 ALS system. Several agencies in Tulare County (the county between Kern and Fresno) are hiring medics on a schedule that allows them to only commute once a week to work. The schedule has set days. For instance, one week you work a 48 Monday/Tuesday and the next week a 72 Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday. This gives alternating 4 and 5 day weekends every week. The commute from LA is like 2 1/2 hours which is a little long, but doable if it only has to be made once a week. If anyone wants more information, PM me.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

CentralCalEMT said:


> The commute from LA is like 2 1/2 hours which is a little long, but doable if it only has to be made once a week. If anyone wants more information, PM me



Hell I commuted 300 miles (about 5hrs) for a 72/96 in Tulare Co.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

NPO said:


> We don't seem to have a shortage of EMTs, just medics. And in a few months when our latest academy finishes, we will have ~20 more EMTs.


On the money. This actually got a chuckle out of me.


CALEMT said:


> Hell I commuted 300 miles (*about 5hrs*) for a 72/96 in Tulare Co.


It's probably realistically closer to a ~3 hour drive from the greater LA area to Kern County easy factoring in traffic. This excludes AV (the vestigial appendage of LA County), Santa Clarita, and the SF Valley.


NPO said:


> SADDLE UP BOYS!
> 
> They also have their STAR team which is trained in TCC and rescue including swift water and stuff. It sounds pretty cool, but I've heard they don't actually get utilized much, and they are run just like a normal 911 car. But the training would be cool!



We were driven in to VCH from Fresno Airport by their day-car STAR team unit a few weeks back. The paramedic said it's 3? units. I believe one is a 24, the others are 12's or what have you, and correct they're used in their system and respond to rescues as needed.

Kind of an interesting set up, though physically my back is little long in the tooth for such activities.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> It's probably realistically closer to a ~3 hour drive from the greater LA area to Kern County easy factoring in traffic. This excludes AV (the vestigial appendage of LA County), Santa Clarita, and the SF Valley.



3 hours from LA yes. 5 hours from the Coachella valley.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 5, 2017)

I live in the San Gabriel Valley, north west of the LA Co metro area south of the mountains (just down the freeway from Rancho), it's 130 miles from my house to Hall, took me right about 2 hrs to make it there when I went to interview years ago (also just about 130 miles to my Reserve unit down in San Diego which takes me about an hour 50 min to drive there)


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 3 hours from LA yes. 5 hours from the Coachella valley.





Jim37F said:


> I live in the San Gabriel Valley, north west of the LA Co metro area south of the mountains (just down the freeway from Rancho), it's 130 miles from my house to Hall, took me right about 2 hrs to make it there when I went to interview years ago (also just about 130 miles to my Reserve unit down in San Diego which takes me about an hour 50 min to drive there)


Woof, no thanks. I hate SoCal traffic, don't miss it one bit. I vowed when I moved I would be within a reasonable drive to where I worked.

From where I lived in LA to where I had worked in Redlands should have taken me about an hour, but was easily 2-2 and a half hours each way. Never again...never again.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 5, 2017)

Now VentMonkey just flys to work! LOL 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Woof, no thanks. I hate SoCal traffic, don't miss it one bit. I vowed when I moved I would be within a reasonable drive to where I worked.
> 
> From where I lived in LA to where I had worked in Redlands should have taken me about an hour, but was easily 2-2 and a half hours each way. Never again...never again.



The 72hr shift made it worth it. Plus being a wildland firefighter I wouldn't be making that drive every week.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey, I'm from SoCal, when haven't any of us ever been forced not to  "fly to work" (We'll go ahead and keep this out of that CHP thread)?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Woof, no thanks. I hate SoCal traffic, don't miss it one bit. I vowed when I moved I would be within a reasonable drive to where I worked.
> 
> From where I lived in LA to where I had worked in Redlands should have taken me about an hour, but was easily 2-2 and a half hours each way. Never again...never again.





CALEMT said:


> The 72hr shift made it worth it. Plus being a wildland firefighter I wouldn't be making that drive every week.


Yeah if Hall offered that same 48-72 schedule for new hires I'd be very interested lol Even with my FF interview and intent to try and go to an Academy this year I might find myself filling out an app..


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah if Hall offered that same 48-72 schedule for new hires I'd be very interested lol Even with my FF interview and intent to try and go to an Academy this year I might find myself filling out an app..


Gotta work 6 months metro before you get an outlying station and that can take a year or more.  If they changed it up they would see an increase definitely.  The problem being faced is how much PRN is offering/promising people.  Nationally their is a paramedic shortage.  What should be looked into is AEMT.  It's the middle man and you can easily bridge someone to paramedic.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Gotta work 6 months metro before you get an outlying station and that can take a year or more.


Sigh, fish you know how I feel about rumors. The company rule has always been 90 days in metro Bakersfield. It can take longer depending on staffing/ needs in the outlyings.

Most people from "down south" try and bid, and/ or get to an East Kern shift most ricky tick since they allow the treasured KCFD 48 schedule and those outlyings are closer/ closest to SoCal area; definitely no guarantees and it can take up to, or more than 6 months...or not. Frazier Park is close too, but that ain't happening, especially for new EMT's.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Sigh, fish you know how I feel about rumors. The company rule has always been 90 days in metro Bakersfield. It can take longer depending on staffing/ needs in the outlyings.
> 
> Most people from "down south" try and bid, and/ or get to an East Kern shift most ricky tick since they allow the treasured KCFD 48 schedule and those outlyings are closer/ closest to to SoCal area; definitely no guarantees and it can take up to, or more than 6 months...or not. Frazier Park is close too, but that ain't happening, especially for new EMT's.


My mistake 90 days lol. I dunno why I put 6 months.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Feb 6, 2017)

. 



gonefishing said:


> .  What should be looked into is AEMT.  It's the middle man and you can easily bridge someone to paramedic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Our medical director is in favor of AEMT and had looked into implementing then. The problem is the way the law of the land is written, you can't use an AEMT to replace a paramedic, only supplement. 


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

NPO said:


> you can't use an AEMT to replace a paramedic, only supplement.


Tell this to every fire department ever utilizing "squads" and "RA's" in their systems south of Gorman.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2017)

NPO said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is a good thing.

I worked as an EMT-I/AEMT/whatever you want to call them and it's definitely a useful certification level but it's far from a replacement for a Paramedic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Which is a good thing.
> 
> I worked as an EMT-I/AEMT/whatever you want to call them and it's definitely a useful certification level but it's far from a replacement for a Paramedic.


In our county we're short paramedics now and oftentimes the fire department will ask their dispatch if the ambulance responding is an ALS or BLS unit. 

I get that it's two different certification levels, a large gap in fundamental know how, but I can't help but wonder how it would affect their (the FD's) psyche knowing an "ILS" unit is en route instead of a BLS unit.

That says a lot to me, particularly that certain stations are still under the impression that an IV, limited meds, and maybe a monitor equal "life saving therapies" (bangs head on wall).

This is why to me it is fitting to just downgrade all of the fire-based paramedics in LA County to this cert level. It is how they practice and have been for decades. That, and they're a stones throw away from almost any hospital, and are realistically doing the patient a service as such more often than not.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 6, 2017)

NPO said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never ment to use AEMT as a replacement but as a valuable resource due to large part of shortage of medics.   An AEMT is the middle man and like VentMonkey stated, it would help the mental thinking of the FD.  Why they should have any care or purpose in ems in the first place is beyond me.  They are simple first responders and should only worry about assisting and nothing more.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> I never ment to use AEMT as a replacement but as a valuable resource due to large part of shortage of medics.   An AEMT is the middle man and like VentMonkey stated, it would help the mental thinking of the FD.  Why they should have any care or purpose in ems in the first place is beyond me.  They are simple first responders and should only worry about assisting and nothing more.


That's not exactly what I meant. ILS is a good fit in certain situations, but having a BLS ambulance, albeit a competent one, with the fire department to work alongside of, say a code, doesn't warrant ALS, or even ILS interventions when the ED is closer than any of those provider levels.

In short, the cert level shouldn't matter theoretically, assuming the providers working the call are all competent, capable, and confident in their skillset.

Is this reality? Well...


gonefishing said:


> Why they should have any care or purpose in ems in the first place is beyond me.  *They are simple first responders and should only worry about assisting and nothing more*.


This here is a piss poor mentality, fish. We're all a team, calling them "simple first responders" does nothing to promote a professional mindset, nor does it promote a environment conducive to a seamless team approach.

We need them to be efficient at what they do...BLS level care. We all know how far those skills vs. ALS care goes in terms of necessity in a code. Prompting them, encouraging them, and guiding them is the mark of a good clinician.

Think, where do doctors often stand in a code? Back, that's where. Once you learn how to properly orchestrate your symphony efficiently, cert levels hardly matter. Let's leave the egos at the door, yeah?

Oh, and once you're to the point as a medic that you have realized how limited you are with what you can do in an arrest to change the outcome, you'll have seen one too many codes. That's a general rant. Reaper Racers have zero effect on God's Will.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> That's not exactly what I meant. ILS is a good fit in certain situations, but having a BLS ambulance, albeit a competent one, with the fire department to work alongside of, say a code, doesn't warrant ALS, or even ILS interventions when the ED is closer than any of those provider levels.
> 
> In short, the cert level shouldn't matter theoretically, assuming the providers working the call are all competent, capable, and confident in their skillset.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

Well I'll stir the pot. Studies show that BLS intervention is better than ALS intervention. Ex. better patient outcomes after release from the hospital.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well I'll stir the pot. Studies show that BLS intervention is better than ALS intervention. Ex. better patient outcomes after release from the hospital.


Lol, hardly a pot to stir, CAL. It's a well-known and proven fact IMO, and many others on here agree as well. My point was:

"Try telling that to some of our fyreMEN."


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, hardly a pot to stir, CAL. It's a well-known and proven fact IMO, and many others on here agree as well. My point was:
> 
> "Try telling that to some of our fyreMEN."


Which is kind of the point I was trying to make.  The longer you stand around with the patient not getting a full effective treatment you can than instead load the patient and boogie or arrange a meet up with a higher level provider or maybe that hospitals only 5 minutes away vs your als resource of 10.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, hardly a pot to stir, CAL. It's a well-known and proven fact IMO, and many others on here agree as well. My point was:
> 
> "Try telling that to some of our fyreMEN."



Well I can't give a solid opinion since I've worked both sides and am planning on working in the fire dept. But in my opinion keep the engines staffed regularly with 1 paramedic. The ambulance staffed b/p. That way you don't have to many chiefs and not enough Indians. I'm all for someone putting their 2 cents in when it relates to the benefit of the patient... when its between 2 paramedics and not 3, 4+. Then you have the top dog A+ personalties that we all have. While BLS interventions are proven beneficial, the knowledge and understanding the physiology and pathophysiology behind whats going on it far better IMO.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Right, so in summary-

I wished that our first responders were more focused in general on being excellent BLS providers instead trying to usurp an EMT or paramedic, and carry on about why every engine should be ALS.

Clearly, this is a broadened statement as most are happy to help, and do intend on providing the care within their scope as correctly as possible. It's the ones who blindly take the level of provider and the skills that they can provide as the line to draw when it comes to positive patient outcomes. 

This is by no means reflective of EBM, which in turn no way reflects medical professionalism, but without further digressing this has merely been my observations of past events.

Misconstrued notions of the effectiveness of scope of practices is by no means new to this field, it's just sad that's our "measure" of necessity...still. The longer I do this the more I realize I can do so much more with words, and pencil (keypad) pushing.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Right, so in summary-
> 
> I wished that our first responders were more focused in general on being excellent BLS providers instead trying to usurp an EMT or paramedic, and carry on about why every engine should be ALS.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 6, 2017)

Just a side note, had my morning coffee and didn't mean to come off as a mean spirited Jack A** 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Just a side note, had my morning coffee and didn't mean to come off as a mean spirited Jack A**


As did I, as far as how I come off, meh...my opinions are mine, take 'em at face value if you so wish.


----------



## Jacedc (Jul 5, 2017)

Does anyone know how their pay is determined? Do they look at hospital and EMS experience? I am moving up to Fresno next month and am curious if the pay is going to be decent for an EMT! Thanks!


----------



## NPO (Jul 5, 2017)

Jacedc said:


> Does anyone know how their pay is determined? Do they look at hospital and EMS experience? I am moving up to Fresno next month and am curious if the pay is going to be decent for an EMT! Thanks!


Pay experience is given for every 1 year of 911 EMS expensive

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

I asked, wasn't terribly impressed. An eight-year 911 medic would come in around $18.7x an hour.


----------



## Jacedc (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, what is typically the starting range for an EMT. Also, do they do any sponsor ship through Fresno Paramedic program?


----------



## NPO (Jul 5, 2017)

Jacedc said:


> Thanks for the reply, what is typically the starting range for an EMT. Also, do they do any sponsor ship through Fresno Paramedic program?


I don't know pay. They don't do sponsorship. If you're interested in sponsorship, do what I did and go to Hall. I've been a medic about a year now thanks to their sponsorship. Message for details.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

All things considered, I'd go Hall over American, but only _just._ Riggs looks interesting too, but their base schedule is apparently 60-72 hours. AMR SoCal doesn't look terrible in Riverside or San Bernadino either in comparison to LA, but that's a very outsider view (seeing as how I know next to nothing about CA EMS internal workings).

Honestly though, I'd have a really, really hard time going back. I'd love to, because California was my home and I've got friends, family and relatively aligned political leanings and they treat educators better than many places in Texas do, but at the end of the day, finances, my Texas family and better opportunities here in the Lone Star State keep me from sending in that reciprocity packet. If they had a real state-funded health plan, if wages were 30% higher, or if some other thing changed, absolutely, but as is, I just can't quite justify leaving an all-911 job at $21.50 an hour without state taxes and with decent equipment, great benefits and a pretty decent set of protocols to go to a system where I'd make around $18 an hour with expensive state taxes and a model of practice that constantly reminds me exactly how little I'm considered in comparison to a nurse, despite my having a generally-superior understanding of the job, the pathophysiology, operations and the right thing to do.

I'd move for an education or management gig though.

California is a generally nicer place to live and hands-down better to visit than Texas though. I love the diversity of cultures, people, things to do, etc. Knott's, the Chargers, Big Bear, etc. The only part of Texas that I really _like_ is San Antonio and the Hill Country. Everything else is something to go over or through in order to get to that paradise. Houston is a swampy pit IMO (although NASA is amazing and we do some incredible things here that a lot of the rest of the nation doesn't, and the people are nice). DFW is OK, but it's also clogged with traffic and cookie-cutter communities and feels kind of generic. Amarillo is like one of those cookie cutters, cloned and run-down, stuck in the middle of nowhere. I like El Paso but not enough to put TX over CA; and personally I feel like El Paso is its own little Second World nation sometimes. I miss mountains and snow and trees that aren't swampy and deserts too.

From a professional standpoint though, Texas offer a _lot_ of diverse opportunities that a lot of states can't.


----------



## chrisemtmags (Sep 1, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> All things considered, I'd go Hall over American, but only _just._ Riggs looks interesting too, but their base schedule is apparently 60-72 hours. AMR SoCal doesn't look terrible in Riverside or San Bernadino either in comparison to LA, but that's a very outsider view (seeing as how I know next to nothing about CA EMS internal workings).
> 
> Honestly though, I'd have a really, really hard time going back. I'd love to, because California was my home and I've got friends, family and relatively aligned political leanings and they treat educators better than many places in Texas do, but at the end of the day, finances, my Texas family and better opportunities here in the Lone Star State keep me from sending in that reciprocity packet. If they had a real state-funded health plan, if wages were 30% higher, or if some other thing changed, absolutely, but as is, I just can't quite justify leaving an all-911 job at $21.50 an hour without state taxes and with decent equipment, great benefits and a pretty decent set of protocols to go to a system where I'd make around $18 an hour with expensive state taxes and a model of practice that constantly reminds me exactly how little I'm considered in comparison to a nurse, despite my having a generally-superior understanding of the job, the pathophysiology, operations and the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


Haha Houston is swampy!! If only you new then how true that would be now


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm pretty done with hurricanes.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 2, 2017)

Saw a job opening for American offering up to 10k sign on / relocation bonus. Pay was 50k-63k on either 48 or 60hr work weeks. That's pretty good for the central valley


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 2, 2017)

terrible one said:


> Saw a job opening for American offering up to 10k sign on / relocation bonus.


Yes, things are fairly rough up and down the state ATM. On the plus side, paramedics pretty much have their choice of services all throughout CA.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 3, 2017)

Ya out here in the I.E. I've talked to a few of the medics from AMR and they are constantly short staffed. I feel bad because I know they are non stop running calls.


----------



## Goofy (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello. Former American Ambulance employee (EMT) here. This isn’t in response to the OP, but more of an informational post to anyone who might become interested in working for American Ambulance in Fresno, CA. 

I worked for American Ambulance for three years. They are a vey good company to work for in terms of professionalism, gaining experience and overall morale. Of course that is subjective and even I admit that it couldn’t have been all too great if I ended up leaving to become a cop (different county on the coast). However, it was a good company. The managers and supervisors are truly there to help you whether it be a day off request (I was given an unlimited amount of days off for my marriage and subsequent honeymoon while still on probation) or you’re on scene of an MCI. Side point, Probation is a year long, but honestly you have to really try to get fired. 

The system is very busy. If you’re a metro unit (the city of Fresno) you’re typically running 8-10 calls all day with minimal breaks. 24 hour units are pretty busy too depending on the Station (Kerman, Mendota, Riverdale, Selma are pretty busy for the whole 24 hour shift). If you’re a 24, get ready to drive back and forth posting metro on and off during the day and night. 

You work either 4 12 hour shifts or 1 24 hour w/ 2 12s. Of course, OT is there in abundance for those inclined to work it. You don’t have to kill yourself on OT. You can work many of the Save Mart Center events, High School football game standbys, LDTs, etcetera. For those with seniority, you can work in Kings County doing a 48 plus a 12 (never worked Kings, but I know those 60 hours can be brutal). 

Pay is okay for the area. EMTs start at around $10.00-$10.50 and get 2% increase every 6 months. Paramedics start at around $15-16ish, but there is something to factor in here: after 8 hours of work, you get paid time and a half for the next 4+ hours. So assuming you only work 48 hours a week (paychecks are every 2 weeks), 96 hour pay period, your check will read: 64 hours of Regular time ($10x64) and 32 hours of OT ($15x32). Well do the math: $1120.00 biweekly for a starting EMT. For medics use the same formula. I feel this is important because otherwise one assumes they are working $10 straight time all week, or only 8 hours are OT kind of thing. 

When you work a 24 shift, your OT gets calculated a little different. The same formula will apply to the two 12s you will work (8 RT and 4 OT), but the 24 hour shift will be all straight time. So at the end of the pay period you’re looking at 80 hours of Regular time plus 16 hours of OT. 

The whole fleet is Mercedes Sprinters. They only run them for three years before they switch out the whole fleet. In three years those units have about 250k miles. The exceptions are box International units for the Rescue Team. These guys also run metro calls until dispatched to a rescue which isn’t often. There’s about three on shift at all times. 

Learning the area is easy. Fresno County’s major streets run N-S and E-W. Downtown area can be confusing but the MDTs are very helpful and rarely go down. All gurneys are power operated. The ambulances are very well taken care of by Maintenance staff. There’s always a dedicated crew cleaning and restocking the ambulances. 

All codes are run with a supervisor (if available and nearby) so the pumping CPR device can be used which made codes a breeze enroute to the hospital. The main hospitals one goes to are St. Agnes (cath lab), CRMC (level 1 trauma), but Kaiser, VA, Clovis Community, Selma or Reedley are there too. Of course that’s just Fresno County. If it’s not a hot call, you’re at the mercy of the patient to transport to any ER from Madera to Tulare. 

As levels rise you get to post starting with downtown Fresno, then in order: Clovis, west Fresno, mid Fresno, north Fresno, south east Fresno, east Fresno, south west Fresno, super north Fresno (post 30 love it there), north east Fresno and then they double them up. It doesn’t happen often, but every now and then you are blessed. This is just ALS. There are many dedicated BLS units on during the day to help offset Priority 5s (IFTs). However, dual EMTs can respond to Priority 3s (Code 2 911s) and also transport Code 2 to the ER. BLS can also respond to Priority 1s (Code 3 911s) If Fire is not available. Which brings me to: all Fire Depts with few exceptions are all BLS. The exceptions are Sanger Fire which have their own ambulances. 

Shift signups are based on seniority obviously. They bid three times a year to reflect the college semesters. They don’t bid a whole block, but instead you can pick and choose which days and start times you want. You want a night shift one day and a day shift the following day, so long as they are available and they are 6 hours apart you’re good. The partners of course vary during shift sign ups but once they’re set they’re set.

Want to be a medic? Be an EMT for like 6months to a year, put in and they’ll sponsor you in a college they choose. You will have to stay on part time (36 hours) while going to school and that includes during the internship so interns are busy, but you knew that. 

I am tired. If there are any questions I’ll answer them. Good luck


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 7, 2018)

@Goofy excellent, detailed description on American Ambulance of Fresno. Our (Hall’s) system is nearly identical to American’s.


----------

